# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  andro 275 fake or real?

## carl08

rite guys heres the deal iv just got some andropen 275 10ml bottle....what id like to know is that the lid has just bd wrote on it n the lid is red also the juice itself is like a orange colour where as i thougt 275 was clear???also the red cap i under stand they dont do red caps?is this rite or am i wrong?help would be much appreciated also cannot upload pics

----------


## psycorelm

:Aapostpics:

----------


## Smart-tony

Just hope its old stock,but after your done this vial don't buy anymore.

----------


## darr

theres a site that still sells bd gear with old stye lids!!!!

----------


## bigjoe30

dont order from bd sites ,scammers!!!

----------

